# Tiger Preview: Slow?



## HyperLiteG4 (Jul 2, 2004)

Is it just me on my computer or is the WWDC preview of Tiger really slow? I installed the preview on a 867 G4 and it is so slow it's unbelievable.

Does anyone else have Tiger? How is it for you? I'm thinking about installing it on my PowerBook 1.25, but that is the computer I use for all my work, so I'm a little reluctant about installing it there....Is it really that buggy? Let me know your input...


----------



## fryke (Jul 2, 2004)

I only installed it on an external FW drive, but speed seemed more or less the same as with Panther (which is good). I certainly didn't see a decrease in speed.

However: You _should_ keep in mind that Apple probably has lots of debug code in this build - and it's also still a bit early to say anything about Tiger's speed. Right now I'd concentrate on testing the applications you develop against the new codebase.


----------



## spitty27 (Jul 2, 2004)

did anyone find automator or "funhouse" in the xcode install with the 8A162 release? is it just me or was it not included. (i think steve showed a different build because [this has been mentioned before] the menubar still has the lines in 8A162 and the apple looks the same as panther...)


----------



## kendall (Jul 2, 2004)

its very fast on my 1ghz powerbook

apps like safari and ical launch faster even.
new stuff like dashboard and spotlight are fast and smooth as well.
not very buggy but not very much different than panther either.  i think lots will change in the course of a year building up to its release.


----------



## metfoo (Jul 2, 2004)

i have had lots of bugs, like only widgets and the search bar load on boot (missing 3/4 of the top menu), pressing shift and f11 while in the dashboard causes jumping, lots of app crashes, random freezes, and general instability. I havent played with it too much becuase of my problems.

the water ripples feature is cool, but seems kinda grainy on my G5.


----------



## jonmichael23 (Jul 2, 2004)

I have run into few and little problems......but I don't find Tiger that much more impressive at this point of its development. I had a weird log out incident and safari unexpectedly quit. And it is build 8A162. The only difference between it and panther are : Safari 2.0 with RSS feeds (which displays a lot of pages incorrectly for me), Pipeline (automater has slightly different interface, and different icon), Spotlights integrated in the menu bar and throughout the apps steve demo'ed, iChat AV says version 3.0 but it seems the same and I don't think it has the new conferencing features, Sherlock didn't have anything on it (it was missing everything on top) and is rendered useless, Quicktime seems the same besides its new icon and I think the time bar is a different color? and I don't think H.264 is present, I could be wrong though. I haven't installed xcode so I'm not sure about core image and core video. Metfoo - you have the ripple effect when opening widgets (or Gadgets whatever) ? I do not, just when you close them it makes an animation effect, do you have to turn it on somehow, or install xcode to get the ripple effect?


----------



## Go3iverson (Jul 2, 2004)

So what is and isn't covered under NDA for Tiger?

For the Automator question, use spotlight to look for pipeline...let me know what you find...


----------



## kendall (Jul 3, 2004)

you might need one of the more recent videocards to see every special effect Tiger has to offer (radeon 9600, geforce 5200).


----------



## cybergoober (Jul 3, 2004)

> _From Apple's Website:_
> *The performance gains and features supported by Core Image ultimately depend on the graphics card. Graphics cards capable of pixel-level programming deliver the best performance. But Core Image automatically scales as appropriate for systems with older graphics cards, for compatibility with any Tiger-compatible Mac.
> 
> Supported graphics cards:
> ...


----------



## metfoo (Jul 3, 2004)

i have a 1.6GHz G5


----------



## spitty27 (Jul 3, 2004)

you simply need a quartz extreme enabled graphics card. unfortunately i cant test tiger on my g5 because i have one partition and dont wanna mess things up. i have two partitions on the powerbook, one with panther and os9, and the other with tiger and os9, and tiger is definitely not a speed demon on that machine. whats cool about the gadgets is that they are made of webkit, so you can load them in safari on any computer. just open the package contents of the .gadget


----------



## jonmichael23 (Jul 3, 2004)

But Core Image automatically scales as appropriate for systems with older graphics cards, for compatibility with any Tiger-compatible Mac.


this would imply it would work on any quartz enabled graphics card. It should work on m iMac's nvidia geforce 4 mx w/64 mb, especially since when I exit out of widgets they make that animation....my question is do you have to install xcode to have core image and core video present, if thats the case then thats why mine didn't make the animation. If it's not and it really isn't supported, I sure hope apple plans on supporting it in the release, almost 1 year old macs should be able to use the graphics capibilites of Tiger. I can't really talk about the speed of Tiger since I don't have it anymore, but it didn't seem as bad as some say it runs on their macs, it seemed equivelant to panther's speed to me. of course I didn't install practically anything.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jul 3, 2004)

No, you do not have to install the XCode/Developer's Tools in order to take advantage of Core Video and Core Image.  If you want to *develop* applications that take advantage of Core Video/Image, then yes, XCode/Developer's Tools would be necessary.


----------



## metfoo (Jul 3, 2004)

i havent installed xcode yet. I am waiting for future releases. I want the OS to stablize some before i start to write new code.

Does anyone know what percent of the overall system is 64 bit in tiger? The unix underpinnings is supposed to be full 64, at least from what I have read and have been told. But, is the finder and all other apple apps recompiled for 64 bit?


----------



## kendall (Jul 4, 2004)

i wonder why Tiger appears a lot more buggier on some systems than others?

ive been running it on a 1ghz powerbook for 4 days now without anything major wrong.

little blips here and there but overall its been very stable and fast.


----------



## fryke (Jul 4, 2004)

metfoo: Apple has compiled the OS with their new compilers. However, you don't 'recompile for 64bit' a feature that doesn't need it, meaning: You wouldn't see a performance gain. So the 'percentage' doesn't really matter.


----------



## Elliotjnewman (Jul 9, 2004)

so where can I get a preview copy of Tiger?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jul 9, 2004)

if you didn't, you can't get it. Hey, what's the prob? panther runs pretty fine. And with konfabulator it feels a bit like tiger


----------



## serpicolugnut (Jul 9, 2004)

Runs just as fast as Panther on my hardware: PM G4/1.25dual and a PB G4/1.25ghz.


----------



## MBHockey (Jul 9, 2004)

serpicolugnut said:
			
		

> Runs just as fast as Panther on my hardware: PM G4/1.25dual and a PB G4/1.25ghz.



how is Safari on Tiger?  (is version 2 faster at rendering pages than the latest one on Panther?)


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jul 9, 2004)

how is java on tiger?


----------



## drustar (Jul 10, 2004)

kendall said:
			
		

> i wonder why Tiger appears a lot more buggier on some systems than others?
> 
> ive been running it on a 1ghz powerbook for 4 days now without anything major wrong.
> 
> little blips here and there but overall its been very stable and fast.



Specifically which PB do you have? Just curious.


----------



## Pippin (Jul 10, 2004)

Is tiger not 64bit os? Am i wrong in thinking that it should rocket on a g5?
And again i hope java runs anything close to winblows, would be a shame if it was the same as 10.3.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jul 10, 2004)

benchmark tests showed, that 10.4 and 10.3 run very equally on a G5. This is actually a good sign. 10.4 is in beta phase and still wasn'T optimized.


----------

